# Amplificador Marantz Pm-17, canal derecho averiado



## solan (Sep 2, 2018)

Hola, este es mi primer mensaje en este foro y después de presentarme me he decido a escribir una consulta, mis conocimientos de electrónica son bajos-medios, por lo que con toda la humildad no haré nada sin la seguridad de saber lo que estoy haciendo. Me da un poco de cosa nada más entrar  hacer una consulta, por lo que si alguien está dispuesto a ayudarme le estaré muy agradecido. De antemano gracias.
 Tengo un amplificador Marantz PM-17 que lleva conmigo 18 años, el otro día de repente dejó de oírse un canal, al hacerlo lo apagué inmediatamente porque además olía a refrito. Así que lo abrí y a simple vista ya vi que en la etapa de potencia del canal que falló había un transistor quemado. Este amplificador tiene las etapas separadas en circuitos diferentes totalmente simétricos, fue fácil sacar la etapa con su bloque disipador para revisarla:



 Una vez que la saqué conseguí el manual de servicio técnico y me puse a comprobar componentes, el resultado fue :
- Dos transistores en corto (Q715,2SC3284 y Q716, 2SA1303)
- 4 resistencias mal (R735, R737, R738, las tres de 68 Ohm, y R741, 0,22x2 Ohm, está es crítica, en sus extremos según al manual, se mide el voltaje para ajustar el Bias. Por lo que veo esta resistencia debió ser cambiada cuando tuvo una avería hace unos años porque la original era de 0,18x2 Ohm).
 Todos los diodos miden bien, los condensadores también miden bien su capacidad, el resto de transistores lo mismo.
 He pedido los componentes dañados, además de los transistores Q713, Q702, Q714, que aunque con el multímetro dan bien he leído que es aconsejable cambiarlos porque trabajando pueden funcionar mal. He aprovechado para pedir todos los condensadores y cambiarlos también por si acaso. Este es el esquema de la placa:



El cuadrado de la derecha es un pequeño módulo encapsulado en cobre que Marantz llama HDAM, también lo comprobé y todo parecía estar bien, en el está la resistencia variable para ajustar el OFFSET , además de transistores bipolares y dos FET, diodos y resistencias.
 Ahora bien, sé que no es coger y cambiar componentes y ya está, en el qué hacer ahora aparecen un montón de dudas, decir que me he leído este manual tan bueno del compañero "Fogonazo": Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas. 
Estas son las dudas:

- La placa tiene tres Jumpers: J702( +43v, -43v, Out R), J703 (PROT, +60v, -60v) y J701 (entrada canal R del previo), ¿puedo medir estas entradas al aire sin tener conectadas las etapas para asegurarme de que la fuente y circuito de rectificación están bien?. He preparado un portalámparas con una bombilla de 60W en serie con el amplificador como he leído que se debe hacer para proteger el circuito, el amplificador es de 60w por canal, ¿está bien así?. Me imagino que este será el primer paso, asegurarse de que a la etapa le lleguen las corrientes correctas. De momento aquí me paro, a ver si con vuestra ayuda puedo abordar el problema y continuar.

A la espera de que me lleguen todos los componentes, ¿estoy yendo por buen camino?. Os dejo una fotos .Muchas gracias y un saludo.

El ampli sin las etapas, se ven bien las 3 entradas con los jumpers sueltos:



 Las etapas de potencia (no son las mías pero son iguales):


 El diagrama:


----------



## LuigiDJ (Sep 2, 2018)

Si, puedes medir los voltajes en esos puntos, que son basicamente los voltajes de la etapa de potencia (+/- 43 voltios aprox), y los de alimentacion de los demas circuitos (+/- 60 voltios aprox). La lampara de 60W te va a servir para esta prueba, los voltajes deben estar mas o menos en esos valores. La R741, comprueba el valor impreso en el otro canal, a veces se pueden cambiar valores, y de 0.18 a 0.22 ohms es un valor normal para estas resistencias en los amplificadores (en el empaque ceramico hay 2 en serie). 
HDAM es la etapa de amplificacion de entrada, como si fuera un amplificador operacional, pero a base de componentes discretos.
El cambio de condensadores es buena idea, sobre todo si ya tienen algunos añitos funcionando, y es recomendable buscar unos de buena calidad. Normalmente los de filtrado principal no hay que cambiarlos, y son los mas caros.
Adicional, revisar si hay algun corto en los cables de salida del amplificador, en los cables que van hacia el parlante, y en el mismo parlante, porque un daño como el que le paso, puede involucrar un corto externo, y puede dañar nuevamente el ampli al conectar sus salidas.
Espero que lo puedas solucionar y que te de mas años de buen sonido.
Saludos.


----------



## solan (Sep 2, 2018)

Hola, lo primero muchas gracias por contestar y por tu tiempo. Pues entonces según está sin las etapas voy a medir la tensión en las entradas.
 La resistencia cerámica R741 es de 0,22x2 Ohm y la de la otra etapa es de 0,18x2 Ohm, está claro que la cambiaron cuando falló ese mismo canal hace unos años porque no hay de 0.18 Ohm en las tiendas. Esas ya me han llegado y las he puesto en serie tal como estaban las dañadas, soldando además es sus extremos unas patas hacia fuera para poder medir luego la tensión y ajustar el bias. El manual de servicio en el ajuste de Offset y Bias es bastante claro, pero eso más adelante, ojalá pueda llegar a ese momento.
 Sí, he comprado condensadores Nichicon, más caros que los normales, los grandotes de filtrado los he medido y marcan bien.
 Los altavoces están desconectados, mejor así para medir las tensiones, ¿no?. Un saludo.


----------



## ninodeves (Sep 2, 2018)

si el ampli tiene entrada para auriculares,pruebalo primero con auriculares en vez de con los altavoces.


----------



## solan (Sep 2, 2018)

Hola, pero si no tiene las etapas de potencia puestas, da lo mismo, ¿no?.
Tiene salida de auriculares y botón para cortar la salida a los altavoces: "speakers ON-OFF"


----------



## ninodeves (Sep 3, 2018)

lo normal es que sin las etapas de salida no tengas sonido en los auriculares,pero si quieres probarlo a ver no esta de mas,saludos.


----------



## solan (Sep 3, 2018)

Hola, he medido las tensiones de las entradas a las etapas, GND__+60v, GND___ -60V, GND___+43, GND___ -43, y las cuatro tensiones daban un valor sobre los 35-36v. ¿Por qué me dan esos valores?, ¿es porque al tener la bombilla en serie hay menos tensión?. Gracias.


----------



## solan (Sep 4, 2018)

Hola de nuevo, siguiendo el tutorial de Fogonazo (y con sólo el canal bueno puesto) he quitado la bombilla y he vuelto a medir las entradas de la etapa de potencia mala, los resultados son de 45,6v, 45,55v, 45,3 y 46v, si nos fijamos en el diagrama estas entradas andan entre 42,6v y 43,4v. ¿Ese poco que dan de más es normal?. Por otro lado he medido la tensión DC en la salida del altavoz de la etapa buena y mide 2,4mV, el manual de servicio dice que tiene que estar entro 0 y +-5mV, así que no he tenido que ajustarlo  a través de la resistencia variable que está dentro del módulo HDAM y de muy difícil acceso. Luego he medido la tensión en las patas de la resistencia cerámica de 0.22x2 ohm para ajustar el bias, me daba una lectura de 34mV y lo he bajado hasta cerca de los 18mV para que según el fabricante fluya una corriente de unos 50mA, se hace con una resistencia variable muy visible y cómoda de girar aunque es muy sensible.
Esto es una odisea para mí, por eso cualquier pequeña ayuda la agradecería como oro en paño. Ahora me imagino que llegará lo peor y es conectar la etapa mala. Esta semana me llegarán los componentes y antes de darme un martillazo en las manos...¿créeis que voy por buen camino?. Muchas gracias.


----------



## solan (Sep 5, 2018)

Hola, ya he instalado los componentes. He encendido con la bombilla, la bombilla se apaga y el relé salta. Pero hay un problema, el bias es de 0Mv. Voy subiendo la resistencia variable pero la lectura se queda en 0mV ¿Qué puede pasar?, ¿debo volver a sacar la placa y revisar?. Gracias.


----------



## LuigiDJ (Sep 8, 2018)

solan dijo:


> Hola, ya he instalado los componentes. He encendido con la bombilla, la bombilla se apaga y el relé salta. Pero hay un problema, el bias es de 0Mv. Voy subiendo la resistencia variable pero la lectura se queda en 0mV ¿Qué puede pasar?, ¿debo volver a sacar la placa y revisar?. Gracias.


En el esquematico hay valores de voltajes normales en funcionamiento, puedes medir algunos y comparar, de pronto encuentras alguno alterado (ojala no). Para el bias, puedes tomar el valor de la resistencia de ajuste del canal bueno y mas o menos ajustar la del otro canal al mismo valor de ohms, y continuar desde alli.
Que el rele salte por lo menos indica que no hay dc a la salida y no sensa sobrecarga. Creo que vas por buen camino.


----------



## solan (Sep 8, 2018)

Gracias LuigiDJ, ya se puede ajustar el Bias!!!!, en la salida de los altavoces hay 2,7mV y 3mV de DC, el servicio dice que tiene que estar entre 0 y 5mV. Una vez regulado el Offset me he puesto a ajustar el Bias de cada canal, el manual aconseja sobre los 18mV,( 50mA para las resistencias de 0,18x2 Ohm), como la del canal reparado es de 0,22x2 Ohm pues para que fluyan 50mA la tensión debe ser de unos 22mV. Estoy esperando que me llegue pasta térmica y mica para el aislamiento de los transistores y luego llegará la prueba de la verdad que será conectar los altavoces y quitar la bombilla.
 ¿Alguien sabe si una vez montado y con los altavoces conectados se puede continuar con la bombilla por si acaso?. Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## ninodeves (Sep 9, 2018)

por supuesto,puedes seguir con la bombilla,es mas te lo recomiendo,que tengas la bombilla no significa nada,solo que te va a proteger el ampli en caso de un corto.


----------



## LuigiDJ (Sep 9, 2018)

solan dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si una vez montado y con los altavoces conectados se puede continuar con la bombilla por si acaso?.


Solo recuerda retirarla despues que realices las mediciones. Ya en funcionamiento, con un poco mas de volumen, se cae el voltaje y va distorsionar. Recomendacion: aplica solo un poco de pasta termica y esparcela por la superficie del transistor y en el disipador, no le apliques en exceso (el exceso tambien es malo), y despues de instalada la mica aisladora, verifica que no tenga continuidad ninguno de los terminales con el disipador. Este ampli va por buen camino


----------



## solan (Sep 13, 2018)

Hola, pues estoy semi-contento, el canal bueno ha funcionado!!!!!, le conecté los altavoces y con la bombilla puesta lo encendí y perfecto, se escuchaba el sonido sin ruidos ni cosas raras. Como se recomienda el volumen lo tenía bajo, estuvo funcionando cerca de dos horas y todo perfecto.
Lo malo ha sido hoy, he conectado la etapa que estaba bien (a la cual le había cambiado también los condensadores) y con la bombilla puesta y con el DC y el Bias  bien, lo tuve cerca de media hora encendido. Luego ya le conecté el altavoz todocontento pensando que ya iba a escuchar música al fin. Resulta que al poner el altavoz(seguía con la bombilla puesta) y encenderlo a los 20 segundos se oyó un "pop" por el altavoz y lo apagué inmediatamente, la bombilla no dio muestras de que algo fuera mal. Como todo parecía normal pensé que había podido ser  una mala conexión del altavoz o de la fuente, revisé y volví a encenderlo y lo mismo, el relé salta bien pero a los pocos segundos volví a oír el "pop" en el altavoz, así que lo volví a apagar y saqué de nuevo el circuito para inspeccionarlo. Lo he revisado y todo parece estar bien, he medido componentes y de más y no encuentro nada raro. Lo que tengo claro es que si no conecto el altavoz todas las medidas dan bien, y al conectarlo pues a los pocos segundos ¡zaass!, el "pop" en el altavoz.
Ahora que funcionaba el otro!!!!!, qué puede pasar?, me podéis sugerir algo o tiro la toalla?. Muchas gracias.


----------



## LuigiDJ (Sep 13, 2018)

Todavia no tires la toalla. Este amplificador tiene conexiones de Pre Out , Amp In en la parte de atras que deban estar puenteadas? Prueba conectar audio a la conexion Amp In, asi puedes descartar que el problema sea del preamplificador. Otra prueba seria invertir en ese mismo puente los canales (de pre out right hacia amp in left y viceversa) para ver si el problema se manifiesta en el canal bueno y el canal "malo" suena sin el pop que comentas.
Revisar soldaduras frias o quebradas en el pre, limpieza de potenciometros y selectores....
Se puede demorar la reparacion, pero no es imposible.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 13, 2018)

Probaste con los dos bables juntos? proba intercambiarlos


----------



## solan (Sep 14, 2018)

Hola, muchas gracias LuigiDJ, cada contestación puede ser un paso hacia adelante. Te cuento:

- El amplificador tiene salida PRE-OUT, pero no AMP-IN. La señal que sale por el PRE-OUT es la señal que va directa a la salida desde el preamplificador sin pasar por el circuito de potencia, ¿cierto?. Si tuviera AMP-IN sería lo contrario, entrada para la señal que viene de un previo externo y va directa a la etapa de potencia, ¿no?. La prueba que dices no la puedo hacer porque no tiene AMP-IN, pero ¿podría meter señal de audio y comprobar lo que sale por el PRE-OUT?, si saliera bien la señal descartaríamos problemas con el previo. ¿Esto lo podría hacer con las etapas de potencia desconectadas?.
 Y otra cosa, tiene un botón para desconectar los altavoces, ¿puedo desconectar la salida a los altavoces y conectar unos auriculares para comprobar que todo va bien?, la señal de los auriculares sí pasa por las etapas de potencia ¿no?.
 Muchas gracias por tu paciencia.


----------



## LuigiDJ (Sep 14, 2018)

solan dijo:


> La señal que sale por el PRE-OUT es la señal que va directa a la salida desde el preamplificador sin pasar por el circuito de potencia, ¿cierto?


Si, se puede probar lo que sale desde pre-out a otra parte (otro amp o algo que puedas monitorear sonido) y eso es solo lo que sale del pre sin pasar a la parte de potencia.



solan dijo:


> Si tuviera AMP-IN sería lo contrario, entrada para la señal que viene de un previo externo y va directa a la etapa de potencia, ¿no?.


Si tuviera amp-in indicaria que se podria conectar algun tipo de procesamiento entre el pre y la entrada directa hacia el circuito de potencia.



solan dijo:


> ¿podría meter señal de audio y comprobar lo que sale por el PRE-OUT?, si saliera bien la señal descartaríamos problemas con el previo. ¿Esto lo podría hacer con las etapas de potencia desconectadas?


Si, no deberia haber problema con esta prueba.



solan dijo:


> ¿puedo desconectar la salida a los altavoces y conectar unos auriculares para comprobar que todo va bien?, la señal de los auriculares sí pasa por las etapas de potencia ¿no?


La prueba de audifonos tambien se puede hacer, los audifonos solo deben pasar desde la salida de potencia por medio de una resistencia al conector de audifonos.


----------



## solan (Sep 14, 2018)

Hola, entonces sin las etapas de potencia conectadas conecto una señal de una fuente a la entrada del amplificador, y en la salida del pre-out una pletina que tengo por aquí para monitorear la señal que sale y que iría a la entrada de grabación de la pletina. OK?. Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## ninodeves (Sep 16, 2018)

solan dijo:


> Hola, pues estoy semi-contento, el canal bueno ha funcionado!!!!!, le conecté los altavoces y con la bombilla puesta lo encendí y perfecto, se escuchaba el sonido sin ruidos ni cosas raras. Como se recomienda el volumen lo tenía bajo, estuvo funcionando cerca de dos horas y todo perfecto.
> Lo malo ha sido hoy, he conectado la etapa que estaba bien (a la cual le había cambiado también los condensadores) y con la bombilla puesta y con el DC y el Bias  bien, lo tuve cerca de media hora encendido. Luego ya le conecté el altavoz todocontento pensando que ya iba a escuchar música al fin. Resulta que al poner el altavoz(seguía con la bombilla puesta) y encenderlo a los 20 segundos se oyó un "pop" por el altavoz y lo apagué inmediatamente, la bombilla no dio muestras de que algo fuera mal. Como todo parecía normal pensé que había podido ser  una mala conexión del altavoz o de la fuente, revisé y volví a encenderlo y lo mismo, el relé salta bien pero a los pocos segundos volví a oír el "pop" en el altavoz, así que lo volví a apagar y saqué de nuevo el circuito para inspeccionarlo. Lo he revisado y todo parece estar bien, he medido componentes y de más y no encuentro nada raro. Lo que tengo claro es que si no conecto el altavoz todas las medidas dan bien, y al conectarlo pues a los pocos segundos ¡zaass!, el "pop" en el altavoz.
> Ahora que funcionaba el otro!!!!!, qué puede pasar?, me podéis sugerir algo o tiro la toalla?. Muchas gracias.






Estas seguro de que todos los condensadores que has cambiado,estan correctamente soldados y en su polaridad correcta.


----------



## solan (Sep 16, 2018)

Hola ninodeves, sí por supuesto, los revisé unas cuantas veces. Se me ha olvidado decir que mientras llegaban los componentes puse los transistores del canal  bueno en el que se averió(el que ahora funciona) y los nuevos que me llegaron en el canal que ahora hace lo del altavoz. Por eso estoy pensando que quizás esos transistores nuevos sean los culpables, (no sabía el lío que hay de las falsificaciones con los transistores). Aún así me gustaría hacer la prueba para asegurarme de que no es problema del previo. Por eso quisiera saber lo que preguntaba antes, ¿puedo introducir señal desde una fuente y tomar la señal de audio que sale del previo (sin las etapas conectadas) para llevarla por ejemplo a una pletina que tiene entrada para monitorear la señal y ver que el previo está bien, o eso conlleva algún riesgo?. En la segunda foto que puse sin las etapas se ven bien las dos salidas del previo a las etapas, a esas me refiero. Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## ninodeves (Sep 17, 2018)

Pues lo que tienes que hacer es devolver esos transistores a su sitio original y si el canal vuelve a funcionar ya sabes que es lo que le pasa,si los has comprado por Aliex.... es muy fácil que sean bastante malos,si los has comprado en una tienda física,ya tardas en devovlerlos,primero pruébalos como te digo,ponlos donde estaban y mira si vuelve a funcionar.


----------



## solan (Sep 19, 2018)

hola, he vuelto a cambiar los transistores y funciona!!!!!!!, son la* [Término innecesariamente grotesco para un Foro Técnico]* de los transistores que compré, ufff qué alivio, *ojo ¡no compréis nunca transistores en Ebay!* y eso que el vendedor me dijo que eran buenos. Ahora ya estoy más tranquilo pero aparece el dilema, ¿alguien me puede decir qué transistores compatibles con los originales puedo comprar con total seguridad?. Los compraré en tiendas como Farnell, DigiKey o Mouser. Los transistores a cambiar son estos, que por supuesto ya no se fabrican:
-2SC3284/SA1837 (Sanken)
-2SC4793/2SA1837 (Toshiba)
-2SC3419(Toshiba)
He buscado información pero estoy muy confuso, no sabía que había este lío con la falsificación de transistores, para los de salida tengo más o menos claro que serían lso Sanken 2SC3519/2SA1386, pero los otros no estoy seguro.
Muchas gracias por responder, sería una gran satisfacción poder haber arreglado yo mismo el amplificador gracias a vosotros y a este foro.
Un saludo.


----------



## ninodeves (Sep 19, 2018)

te voy a poner los compatibles

2SC3284:   2SC2987(A), 2SC3907, 2SD1047, 2SD1703
2SC4793:   2SC2336B, 2SC2898, 2SC3310, 2SC3794, 2SC3794A, 2SC3795, 2SC3795A, 2SC3866, 2SC3868, 2SC4242, 2SC5241,
2SC3419:   2SD1684, (BD135, BD226, BD375)


----------



## LuigiDJ (Sep 23, 2018)

solan dijo:


> hola, he vuelto a cambiar los transistores y funciona!!!!!!!


   
buena noticia, me alegro que ya encontraste el motivo de la falla. los transistores que mencionas para cambio son los finales , los driver y el que controla el bias, todos estos van en el disipador, correcto? creo que podrias reemplazarlos asi tambien (que alguien me corrija si me equivoco) :
2sc3284/2sa1303 con 2sc5200/2sa1943 aunque no sean del mismo encapsulado, deberian funcionar (transistores finales)
2sc4793/2sa1837 con mje15034/mje15035 , de tipo aislado, como los que se ven en la foto que subiste (transistores drivers)
2sc3419 con mje340 , lo mismo de tipo aislado (transistor bias)


----------



## solan (Sep 23, 2018)

Hola LuigiDj, sí, son los 5 finales, los que van pegados al disipador. Así queda la cosa:

- FINALES : 2sc3284/2sa1303 - por 2SC3519/2SA1386 de la propia marca Sanken, pedido en Profusion, una tienda inglesa distribuidora original de Sanken. ¿Créis que irán bien?, los aconsejaban en un foro para suplir por los originales.
 (Por si acaso me apunto los que me dices 2sc5200/2sa1943 , también había leído en algún foro que valdrían también 2Sc5242/2SA1303).
- DRIVERS: 2SC4793/2SA1837 - De estos no tengo ni idea, los originales son Toshiba, así que voy a mirar los que me has dicho: MJE15034/MJE15035.
- BIAS: 2SC3419-Y (*Ojo tiene que ser el de la letra Y*). De este Toshiba también una tienda aquí en España me ha asegurado que es original pero no me acabo de fiar, me apuntoel MJE340 que me has dicho.
 La verdad es que después de todo el largo camino no imaginaba que buscar los recambios compatibles iba a ser tan difícil, por un lado el mercado está plagado de falsificaciones y por otro no es nada fácil determinar que transistor irá bien con sólo mirar su datasheet.
 La semana que viene me llegarán los de salida, a ver si si podemos determinar con seguridad cuales pueden ser buenos para los otros tres. Os seguiré contando, no quiero haber hecho todo este camino para morir en la orilla.


----------



## ninodeves (Sep 24, 2018)

solan dijo:


> Hola LuigiDj, sí, son los 5 finales, los que van pegados al disipador. Así queda la cosa:
> 
> - FINALES : 2sc3284/2sa1303 - por 2SC3519/2SA1386 de la propia marca Sanken, pedido en Profusion, una tienda inglesa distribuidora original de Sanken. ¿Créis que irán bien?, los aconsejaban en un foro para suplir por los originales.
> (Por si acaso me apunto los que me dices 2sc5200/2sa1943 , también había leído en algún foro que valdrían también 2Sc5242/2SA1303).
> ...



Hola los que yo te he puesto están mas contrastados,pero pon los que mas te gusten.


----------



## solan (Sep 24, 2018)

Hola, quién me iba a decir a mí que después de todo el trabajo, el lío está en no saber con seguridad cuáles transistores elegir. Nidonieves, de los que pones el que más se acerca al 2SC4793 es el 2sc2336B, que no se encuentra por ningún lado, los demás tiene la transición de frecuencia y el Hfe muy bajos. Así que no queda nada claro, ahora que lo que queda es cambiar los 5 transistores principales hay un lío padre en la elección segura para reemplazarlos. . Me estoy cansando y desilusionando...Gracias.


----------



## ninodeves (Sep 24, 2018)

lo importante es que soporten la tensión que deben soportar.


----------



## solan (Sep 24, 2018)

Nidonieves pero entonces, todos los demás parámetros?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2018)

En que sección , o que función cumplirían esos transistores ?


----------



## solan (Sep 24, 2018)

Hola Dosmetros, no sé si leíste el hilo, son los 5 principales de una etapa de potencia. saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2018)

Lo he leido medio salteado , un canal anda y el otro se arruinó , problemas de transistores falsos y demases problemas,  pero no lo he seguido en detalle.

Los reemplazos , además de soportar la tensión y la corriente del original (o mas), el otro punto muy importante es la ganancia , los de pares diferenciales y etapas preamplificadores dentro del propio amplificador deben tener la mayor ganancia posible porque son amplificadores de tensión.

Los de salida y excitadores deben tener la menor ganancia posible, ya que no va a amplificar tensión sino corriente. Ese sería el criterio básico.

En cuanto a que frecuencia máxima trabajará un transistor  (por datasheet), ya es una fineza


----------



## solan (Sep 25, 2018)

Hola, muchas gracias Dosmetros, entonces creo que los de salida que me llegarán esta semana los he elegido bien, los originales eran 2SC3284/2SA1303 y he pedido unos 2SC3519/2SA1386 , con propiedades muy similares (cumplen todo lo que me dices) y de la propia marca Sanken.
Entonces, *Vce y Vcb* deben ser iguales o mayores, *Ic* lo mismo, *disipación del colector* también igual o mayor. En los de salida el servicio técnico te deja elegir entre los tres rangos de *ganancia(Hfe)* definidos por las letras Y,O, P. En los drivers 2SC4793/2SA1837 también se pueden reemplazar por las dos ganancias O, Y. El pequeño de polarización 2SC4793 debe ser con la letra Y, el de la ganancia más alta 120-240.
¿No se escapa nada?, a ver si estamos cerca del final!!!.
Un saludo y muchísimas gracias.


----------



## solan (Sep 26, 2018)

Hola, me han llegado los transistores 2SC3519/2SA1386 (Profusion UK) y funcionan perfectamente, los he probado en un canal y sin la bombilla. Ahora solo me hacen falta los drivers y el de polarización para completar el otro canal: 2SC4793/2SA1837 (pueden ser O, Y), 2SC3419-Y, por favor alguien me puede ayudar a conseguirlos o buscar compatibles, estoy en las puertas del fin y necesito estos transistores. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2018)

2SA1837  = BC640 o BD135 a 139

2SA1837 = MJE5730 a MJE5731A

2SC4793 = TIP47 a TIP50 

Compará los datasheets , verificá las patas


----------



## solan (Sep 26, 2018)

Gracias Dosmetros, voy a mirarlos y te cuento.


----------



## solan (Sep 28, 2018)

Hola, ninguno de lo que has puesto creo que son válidos, mucha menos ganancia y transición de frecuencia (Mhz). Hoy recibí unos comprados en una tienda aquí en España y probados en el canal bueno, unos al subir el bias y otros al estar ya con el audio y subir el volumen provocan corto. Recuerdo los datos como último intento deseperado y asegurando que los tres transistores están defectuosos

*2SC3419-Y (Tiene que ser sólo con la letra Y)*
*Characteristics of the 2SC3419-Y bipolar transistor*

Type - *n-p-n*
Collector-Emitter Voltage: *40* V
Collector-Base Voltage: *40* V
Emitter-Base Voltage: *5* V
Collector Current: *0.8* A
Collector Dissipation - *5* W
DC Current Gain (hfe) - *120* to *240*
Transition Frequency - *100* MHz
Operating and Storage Junction Temperature Range *-55 to +150* °C
Package - *TO-126F*

*2SC4793/ (Puede ser Y o puede ser O) Bipolar Transistor*
*Characteristics of the 2SC4793 bipolar transistor*

Type - *n-p-n*
Collector-Emitter Voltage: *230* V
Collector-Base Voltage: *230* V
Emitter-Base Voltage: *5* V
Collector Current: *1* A
Collector Dissipation - *20* W
DC Current Gain (hfe) - *100* to *320*
Transition Frequency - *70* MHz
Operating and Storage Junction Temperature Range *-55 to +150* °C
Package - *TO-220F*
*2SA1837 (Puede ser Y o puede ser O) Bipolar Transistor*
*Characteristics of the 2SA1837 bipolar transistor*

Type - *p-n-p*
Collector-Emitter Voltage: *-230* V
Collector-Base Voltage: *-230* V
Emitter-Base Voltage: *-5* V
Collector Current: *-1* A
Collector Dissipation - *20* W
DC Current Gain (hfe) - *100* to *320*
Transition Frequency - *70* MHz
Operating and Storage Junction Temperature Range *-55 to +150* °C
Package - *TO-220F*
*  La marca original es Toshiba, pero hay multitud de falsificaciones aunque por fuera se vean bien. Quiero insistir que se han probado los tres en los dos distintintos canales y los que estaban bien funciona perfectamente, probado con audio y sin bombilla durante varias horas. No cabe la menor duda de que estos tres transistores están mal aunque sus medidas básicas y testers den bien.*
Gracias por vuestra ayuda, pero ya no sé qué hacer para conseguirlos, ni originales ni compatibles más modernos, los de salida que compré en Profusión funciona perfectamente.
Gracias y perdón por todo el rollo. Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2018)

Haceme caso , armá con éstos reemplazos , probalo , oilo , medilo , una vez andando podés más tranquilo ir buscando los originales.

Podés comprar 10 de cada uno y le medís las hFe y colocás los mas aproximados.

2SC3419Y = BC640 o BD135 a 139

2SA1837 = MJE5730 a MJE5731A

2SC4793 = TIP47 a TIP50  

En cuanto a la frecuencia del ancho de banda , el audio llega hasta 20 kHz senoidal , si fuera 20 kHz de cuadrada , cuántos armónicos impares necesitarías para llegar a 10 MHz ? Cada armónico duplica la frecuencia  . . .  Es por eso que te diría que prácticamente no importa si es de 10 MHz o de 100 MHz


----------



## solan (Sep 30, 2018)

Muchas gracias Dosmetros, en Profusion, donde compré el reemplazo para los de salida, tienen unos del fabricante UTC(Unisonic) que no había visto para reemplazar los 2SC4793/2SA1837  y además tienen el BD139 también de UTC para el reemplazo del 2SC3419Y . Ya he dado la orden de compra, me llegarán esta semana:

2SC4793LB-TF3T - Power Transistor   230V 1A
2SA1837LB-TF3T - Power Transistor   -230V -1A
BD139-16 - Power Transistor 80V 1.5A

 A ver si hay suerte y cuando vuelva a escribir ya sea escuchando música. . Un saludo.


----------



## solan (Oct 9, 2018)

Hola, ya me llegaron los transistores anteriores de Profusion, y con la bombilla puesta ha funcionado, he ajustado el Ofsset y el Bias y he metido señal de audio a bajo volumen y perfecto!!!, pero ahora viene la verdadera prueba de fuego, enchufar a la tensión sin la bombilla. Al quitar la bombilla hay que ajustar de nuevo un poquito el Bias, y cuando no está la bombilla da yuyu, un poco de miedo, un corto y todo a empezar de nuevo. Ha estado reproduciendo música cerca de hora y media, pero ya os digo, ahora viene la prueba del verdadero funcionamiento con su tensión normal y subiendo el volumen. ¿Alguna sugerencia antes de dar ese paso?, lo haré mañana o esta noche al venir de trabajar. Gracias!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2018)

solan dijo:


> ¿Alguna sugerencia antes de dar ese paso?,


 
Si sabés rezar , rezá !

Podrias poner lámpara de 200 o sumar hasta 300 Watts y darle algo de paliza.


----------



## solan (Oct 9, 2018)

Te refieres a una bombilla de más Watios?, cuántos Watios?, esto me permitiría subir más el volumen con la bombilla puesta?. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2018)

Si , limitará menos


----------



## solan (Oct 9, 2018)

Funciooooooooooooooooooooooooooona!!!!!!!!!, funciona, eso es lo que puedo decir en este momento. Ha estado tres horas, por supuesto sin la bombilla, empezando por un volumen bajo y subiendo con caña, ya no esperé más y me decidí a meter señal de audio de un CD. No he notado calentamientos extraños en ninguno de los canales, el vúmetro que tiene para indicar la temperatura en su sitio, el sonido perfecto. Muchas gracias a este foro y a todos los que habéis participado en este post(Dsometros, LuigiDj, Ninonieves). Hay algo muy reconfortable en reparar aparatos o cualquier cosa, me has costado mucho trabajo pero con paciencia y constancia parece que al final lo he conseguido.
También darle las gracias Fogonazo por crear este post de hace años en el que me he basado: Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas.
Por si a alguien le pasa algo parecido con este amplificador, estos son los recambios para los transistores principales:

2SC3284/2SA1303(sanken)------2SC3519/2SA1386 (sanken)
2SC4793/2SA1837 (toshiba)-----2SC4793LB-TF3T /2SA1837LB-TF3T (Unisonic)
2SC3419Y-------------------------BD139-16 (Unisonic).
 Comprados en Profusion/UK
 Gracias!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2018)

Te felicito !

Hace algunos años , un service amigo que se dedicaba más a TV ya que el audio no era su fuerte ,* me trajo un Sábado a la tarde* a arreglar un amplificador *que lo necesitaban para esa misma noche* ; amplificador y bolsita de transistores nuevos para reemplazo.

Me puse a arreglarlo y la mitad de los transistores que me había traido eran falsificaciones  , así que a probar y medir transistores en serio. Finalmente pude armar la salida entre los originales , lo que me había traido buenos y los que puse yo de mis "reservas" , peeerooo me faltaba un PNP de 300 V 100 mA , excitador  de un triple Darlington .

Así que me puse a revolver placas y terminé encontrando *un transistor de salida de chroma de tv de tubo* . . .  300 V 0,1 A 10 Watts , ft : 50 MHz , hFe 60.

Impecables el sonido , el Biass y el offset, Nunca más me lo trajeron para que le pusiera el transistor correspondiente .

Hay *muchos miles* de distintos códigos de transistores y quizás haya 200 variedades básicas , por lo cual muchas veces empecinarse con el transistor original , no tiene tanta importancia . . . a menos que sea un amplificador Vintage de colección.

Saludos !


----------



## solan (Oct 10, 2018)

Jejeje, qué curioso lo que te pasó Dosmetros, como puedes ver a mí lo que me ha traído de cabeza, más que comprobar componentes al principio, ha sido la comedura de cabeza y el esfuerzo por encontrar los transistores principales. Una cosa que me queda clara es que medir los transistores sirve para saber si están mal pero nunca para saber si están del todo bien, para eso me imagino que haya que someterlos a pruebas en circuito para ver si rinden lo que dicen sus especificaciones. Los de salida estaban en corto como mostraban sus pines, pero los pequeños medían bien y di por hecho que estaban bien hasta que los puse en el canal bueno y comprobé que estaban tocados. El precio real de los componentes cambiados ha sido de unos 5 euros, (sin contar los condensadores de las dos etapas), me gasté mucho más en transistores falsos o que no dieron la talla.
 En fin toda una experiencia con final feliz, la electrónica es apasionante y foros como este hacen que se puedan compartir experiencias y conocimientos. En un mundo donde cada vez se repara menos para seguir comprando productos nuevos, la satisfacción de reparar algo se convierte en algo emocionante.
 Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 10, 2018)

Reparar primero es una afición y después se convierte en pasión y nadie sabe la satisfacción que da ver como vuelven a la vida como si fueran nuevos,es como si revivieras a tu ser mas querido,me alegro que ya lo tengas terminado,saludos.


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 10, 2018)

Sin las falsificaciones la reparación no sería tan emocionante, eso de encontrar la falla, reemplazas y no funciona, te da mucha rabia porque ya creíste haber encontrado la falla pero no te funciona y sigues y sigues iglesia y sigues hasta que ya por fin lo arreglas y ahí es cuando se siente más la satisfacción más grande, cuanto más te demores más satisfacción.


----------



## solan (Oct 10, 2018)

Ufff sebsjata, no sé qué decirte, yo acabé harto de las falsificaciones, y ya sabes el rollo que es andar desoldando y soldando los transistores, no es llegar y probar una pieza y ver si vale o no y ya está. Aunque no te niego que después de bastante tiempo probando, instalando, pidiendo nuevos componentes, etc  quede más a gusto que un bendito. Ahí está sonando con Beethoven y yo doble goce.


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 10, 2018)

si, no te voy a mentir, me da una alegría cuando me encuentro con un componente falsificado, pero sin esos componentes es como si fuese un servicio técnico, quitas, colocas y ya esta listo, no hay tanta emoción.
por cierto, coloca un franz liszt, que disfrutes de tu amplificador.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 10, 2018)

sebsjata dijo:


> me da una alegría cuando me encuentro con un componente falsificado, pero sin esos componentes es como si fuese un servicio técnico, quitas, colocas y ya esta listo, no hay tanta emoción.



Cada uno se masoquea como mejor prefiere....


----------



## solan (Oct 10, 2018)

, eso digo yo, prefiero estar meses para encontrar una avería que masoquearme probando una y otra vez componentes falsos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2018)

Veo un látigo al lado del soldador


----------



## solan (Oct 10, 2018)

> Veo un látigo al lado del soldador


 Jajajajajajaj, jajajajajajaja


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 10, 2018)

Jajajaja, Fue sarcasmo con lo de la alegría, hace poco estaba reparando un amplificador y lo arregle, pero a los días o a la semana se volvía a dañar, me daba una rabia, y el problema al final eran los transistores de salida falsificados, funcionaban por un momento, todo parecía estar bien, pero al rato se quemaban, solución, comprarlo en mouser.


----------



## solan (Oct 10, 2018)

Bueno nadie te quita tu punto de emoción en el momento que todo parece ir bien, pero al final toca pasar por caja por Mouser, Digikey o Farnell y como no hagas compras grandes no mola nada.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 10, 2018)

sebsjata dijo:


> y el problema al final eran los transistores de salida falsificados, funcionaban por un momento, todo parecía estar bien, pero al rato se quemaban, solución, comprarlo en mouser


En fin... "el que compra barato compra a cada rato"


----------

